# February 2005 2ww Part Five



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated list......good luck everyone,

LouKIZ 2 Feb  
kiwichick 2 Feb 
ZoeP 3 Feb  
sher 3 Feb  
lou be 3 Feb  
Sasha B 3 Feb 
emma jayne 4 Feb 
FLH 4 Feb 
jasper 4 Feb  
KatieJ 4 Feb 
looblyloo 4 Feb
Bex75 4 Feb  
Choccolatti 5 Feb  
Scunnygirl 7 Feb 
Fee 
jubjub 7 Feb 
Natash 
lisac2 7 Feb 
marly 7 Feb  
alicat 7 Feb 
Paula25 7 Feb 
lollypop67 8 Feb  
Midge69 8 Feb 
alimar 9 Feb 
pollttc 9 Feb  
ramps 9 Feb 
michele paton 
flopsy  
sezzy 10 Feb 
flamenca  
olwen 11 Feb 
CLAIRE1963 11 Feb 
sahara 11 Feb 
foster 11 Feb
Strawberry 11 Feb   
Thisbe 12 Feb
zoed 13 Feb 
klh1977 14 Feb 
Gloria123 14 Feb
sal1136 15 Feb  
Nubly 15 Feb 
Sicknote 16 Feb 
dianeh 16 Feb 
Buddug 17 Feb 
tweetie 17 Feb 
Gill27 17 Feb 
Heather18 18 Feb 
natalie34 18 Feb 
rachaelj 18 Feb 
lis35 18 Feb  
Jools 18 Feb 
ivygreener 18 Feb 
lilly2k3 19 Feb 
kty 
KathyC 19 Feb
*adele* 19 Feb
Dawn33 21 Feb 
Bolts 21 Feb 
Abner 22 Feb
MrsT 23 Feb 
taff 23 Feb  
booboo40 24 Feb 
Nicolewish 24 Feb 
clairabeth 24 Feb 
melanie71
DMK 25 Feb 
leanne-c 25 Feb 
**Hannah** 25 Feb  
dreamofbaby 26 Feb 
clairelilley15 27 Feb  
Toni22 28 Feb 
oneunited 28 Feb  
Ju29 28 Feb 
pennycat 28 Feb 
AJ London 28 Feb
Simone 28 Feb 
Pinny 1 Mar
AC(ali) 2 Mar 
Lindsay 2 Mar
SwedenSam 2 Mar
Lorns 2 Mar
marigold 3 Mar
tink 3 Mar
mariposa 3 Mar  
kia 4 Mar
cherryb 4 Mar
SK228 4 Mar
petal b  4 Mar
marzy 6 Mar
zuzzy 8 Mar
Kitten 8 Mar
irisheyes 8 Mar
jess p 9 Mar
*Di* 9 Mar
skerry 9 Mar
XxMandyxX 11 Mar
Leni 11 Mar
Rainbow fairy 14 Mar

Much love and babydust 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello - good luck to all you 2wwers.  Just thought I would pop on to say I had another bfn.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah i'm sorry Rachael.......can't believe how many bfn's there has been recently. Loads of luck for the future hun 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning girls,

It's so sad to see so many BFN's, perhaps it's time for a string of BFP's!!

Hugs to you Rachel on your BFN.

Good luck to you Tink, you are right, it only takes one good one!

Nicolewish, only two days left for you Nicole!!  I know how you feel, I have no fingernails left!

Thanks for your note MrsG, I see you are a host surrogate. You must be a very special and wonderful person to be helping a couple realize their dream.  I hope your next cycle is fruitful!!

Sarah, so sorry to read your note, hope you are ok.

Trace, hope that dreaded AF stays away, sounds promising so far though eh!!  Keeping my fingers crossed for Friday for you.

Pennycat, Hannah, Clairelilly, Not long now - Good luck!

Hi Lindsay and Di, hope your 2WW flies by!!

Leanne, I had AF type pains too, and you are right, you can't really read too much into anything can you.  I notice you are in Swansea, what's your centre like?  I am a Swansea girl, but living and doing IVF in Cyprus.  God I could do with some welsh cakes from the Market now!  Good luck for Friday!

Well, my countdown has almost ended, and truth be told, I wish I was on the bottom of the list, as I am scared s***less.  I am feeling really negative today, why should it work this time and not the last two times?  I was worried when I had strange symptoms, but now that they have eased off, I wish they were back!

I can't seem to focus myself into a more positive state of mind, but it could be because I am trying to sub consciously prepare for a BFN tomorrow morning.  Even got a bottle of red wine ready for tomorrow night!  God, have to pull myself together.

Cheers girls,
Taff
x


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi everyone - Very sore boobs, numerous visits to the loo, sleep - can't get enough of it and it's only day six for me on the  

Unless I keep myself busy the only thing I can think about is what's happening inside me! So many questions and different scenarios - wow my poor brain - have no idea what I'm going to be like as i get nearer to the all important test date 

Decided to go back to work tomorrow to try and keep brain active, that's if i can make it through the snow 

Positive vibes to everyone on the 

Loads of hugs to everyone who got a BFN this time

 Tink xx


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Good Luck for tomorrow Taff, fingers crossed.

I am testing Friday if AF hasn't arrived which it feels as though it's about to at any moment.  Like you I have a bottle of wine chilling in anticipation of disappointment.  But funny no matter how much you think you are prepared...

Good Luck to all the other ladies waiting.  I am working at home today so being naughty and perusing this site.

DMK


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

HI DMK,

Thanks very much, think I am gonna need all the luck I can get!

I hope neither of us will be drinking wine tomorrow, Friday or anytime in the next 9 months!!!

Good luck to you too, I will keep my fingers crossed that the dreaded AF stays away and I hope that your dream comes true on Friday!!

Take care,
Taff 
x


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck to all girls on 2ww, thanks Taff i am testing Thursday. 
You are all so comforting...got over my tears a few days ago feeling low. Today i feel good, feeling positive. This is for all those waiting and trying....with love Nicole

Found this poem while searching on the net

Poem removed by Admin due to copyright rules

Website link removed by Admin.

Now cry and wait for a BFP

wishing everyone lots of love and positive energy


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Ah Nicole, that's just so lovely, you had me in tears.  I have used almost half a toilet roll, between checking for AF and wiping the tears from my face!!

It's a beautiful poem!

Good luck for Thursday!

Luv
Taff
x


----------



## MrsT (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Just to let you know it's a    for me. 

I feel ok as it was kind of expected as AF had started Sunday morning, which is why they agreed to me testing a day early (to put me out of my misery!) 

I had lots of tears on Sunday and felt very low yesterday but thankfully I feel a bit better today and just want to get on with our 2nd go really.   

We've got our review appt on 14th March so hopefully that will keep me feeling positive.

Anyway, congrats to all those with a    and big    to all those who also got the dreaded   

Take care, 

Mx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Really sorry, 
Seem to be so many BFNs at the moment, what's going on?  Really hope you can pick yourself up again.

Thinking of you,
Jess x


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mrs T
So sorry to hear your news..you sound very brave.    

Best wishes for you review appointment..thinking of you


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Mrs T
Sorry to hear the news - its never easy ...  
great that you've picked yourself up so quickly...  onwards and upwards......second time round the hospital will know loads more about you!!
Good luck for future !!
Best wishes
xxx


----------



## MrsT (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for your messages.

Simone - that's one of the things I keep telling myself, which is helping to keep me positive. I think I felt this whole cycle was a bit doomed from the start really (they were going to abandon at the 1st scan as I only had 2 follies, though ended up with 7 in the end. But then only got 5 eggs and only 2 fertilised. 1 didn't develop, so only had 1 transferred in the end) and hoping that things go a bit better next time. They've already said they'll up my drugs from the start and will definitely do ICSI to give us (hopefully) a much better chance. Fingers crossed anyway!

Thanks again,

Mx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi All

I am so sorry to see so many people with a   it so upsetting.  I am really getting down about it.  I am so emotional at the moment anything I watch on TV makes me cry, I am arguing over nothing with my husband its really touch and tomorrow is only day 6.  God it seams to be going on for ever.  Hopefully I will feel more positive tomorrow.

Wishing everyone testing tomorrow all the luck in the world you have made it this far without af so lets hope its good news!!!!!!!!!!  We need some positives!

Lizzy please can you change my test day from the 2nd to the 3rd March.........thanks Lorns


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning girls,

Sorry girls, bit of a "me" post I'm afraid.

Well, no surprises from me.  I have failed every other time, why should this have been any different? We did a HPT this morning, and we got a BFN. Still no AF!

It's obviously my problem, as things are fine before the embryo's go inside me, maybe I am just not cut out to be a mommy.  Seems the only thing I can grow is tumours and cysts, god my husband deserves better than this!

Gonna call my doc in half an hour to see what he says, that's if I can stop crying for ten minutes.

I'm sorry girls, don't mean to depress you, I will be back later with "you" posts, just have to pull myself together a bit first.

luv
Taff 
x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

O Taff I´m so sorry.... I´m sitting here crying for you... I hope the doctor has some good or encouraging news for you....

But PLEASE try and see this is not your fault. It is just nature being stupid and I´m sure your husband thinks he is the luckiest man in the world having you, cysts and everything. I (probably like everyone) have been so depressed about what I saw as my "failure" to have a baby and was on the edge of taking anti-depressants last year. but with the help of a wonderful councellor I have managed to realise I am not a bad person because of my infertility. The best thing she said to me was look at your husband, think how wonderful he is... if he loves you, you must be wonderful too....
I hope you feel a bit better soon. I know how hard it is and I am so sorry.
I spent a while yesterday reading heartbreaking posts on the men´s board from guys whose wives have left them becasue they think they deserve better.... if you don´t feel better about this later you should read them and then go and hug your hubby.
Love.
Pinny


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Taff, 

Im so sorry it didn,t work out, my heart goes out to you.

   

Take care of yourself

Love Lisa


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi girls,

Lisa, Pinny, Thanks for your kind words, they do help!

MrsT, I am sorry for your news, best of luck for round No. 2!

Pinny, thanks again. I shouldn't be bogging you down with my problems today, you are due to test tomorrow, I should be helping you!  You are right though, my husband is pretty wonderful and I congratulate myself everyday for finding him.  It's because he is so wonderful that I feel so bad, but we will get through this again.  It is hard not to blame myself, the only time I ever saw a positive result, was when I was 21. I miscarried at two and a half months, and now I am feeling that my only hope of ever being a mom, disappeared 13 years ago.

Doc suggested I go for a quantitative test tomorrow, just to be sure as AF hasn't turned up yet.  I don't hold out much hope, but I guess it will be a definite number to base the negative result on and I can move on.

Ok, that's enough, forget me and let's concentrate on you girls! I am sorry for being so depressing this morning, none of you on the 2WW needs to hear this, I am sorry.  

I truly hope, with all my heart, that I am the last of the BFN's for this month, enough is enough!  From here on in, I demand that everyone get BFP's and their dreams come true.

I know there are quite a few girls waiting to test over the next few days, good luck to you all.  And remember, if your doc has suggested a Blood test, listen to your doc, he/she is wise and there is probably a reason that they have stipulated a certain kind of test for you on a certain day, don't follow my footsteps!!

I am looking forward to hearing some good news from you all.  

Stay positive and sane, I'll be checking to make sure you do!!

Luv
Taff
x


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Taff

I'm so sorry it did not work out... thinking of you.  You are not a failure, your time will come.


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Dear Taff

really so sorry to hear your news I am thinking of you, please stay strong.  I am sure you will get there in the end.

Pinny good Luck for tomorrow. That was a really lovely thing your counsellor said to you to focus on  your DH, because I often think how lucky I am with mine because I truly think he is wonderful, I often think even if this doesn't work out I have been blessed with one of the best DH, so now I will try and think the same about me.  

Hope I remember it on friday - test day.

to all the other ladies hand in there.

DMK


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Taff,

I am so so sorry. I read your post and i have a lump in my throat. When i read your profile i really wanted it to work for you. I cannot believe what is happening at the moment with all the negatives. I am trying to stay positive but after today it is so much more difficult. I don't even feel like i want to test tommorow.

My heart goes out to you...each day i kept saying let there be a positive today on the message board... just can't say anymore. 

love to all
x Nicole


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dear Taff & Mrs T

I can only add to the 'sorries' on this board.  I know its only a word but it comes from my heart.  Its so hard when this happens and you question everything, but you know you are among friends here.

Dont be afraid to cry, be angry, frustrated, whatever!!!!!!!! You are entitled to be. 

Sending you lots and lots of love and hugsxxxxxxx


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Dear Taff

I haven't posted on here for a while but i haveread your messages and want to say how sorry i am and it's not your fault. 

I don't want to interfere, but have you thought of having immune test etc to see if you've got any problems?? Its just that I'm at the ARGC and alot of the girls, like you, get good quality embryos but get repeated bfns. After immune tests etc, they have been found to have abnormal levels. So they are commenced on drug therapy before the next IVF, some of them need IVIG for many weeks after a BFP. 

If you want to know more have a look through ARGC girls thread. ! lady has had 5 miscarriages, she was found to have immune problems and on Monday had a scan and is having triplets!!

Good luck hon 

Juliet xxxx


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm afraid its a BFN for me. No tears just feeling angry. Unsure what happens next, i know i have to see the consultant, but does anyone know if he will be able to tell me why it didn't work?

Thanks for all your support

x Nicole


----------



## dreamofbaby (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah Nicole!
I am sooo sorry!  This is the worst kinda hurt..., you are allowed to be angry.  Take some time out and regroup!

Take care
Trace


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Nicole,

I am so sorry it didn,t work.

Take care of yourself.

  

Love Lisa


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Nicole

  

So sorry it did not work out for you...take time to heal and take care of yourself.  Thinking of you

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nicole ~ i'm so sorry.....really hope you get some answers. 

All the best hun, Lizzy xxx


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Nicola - sorry to hear the news and  big   your way!! Good luck with your next steps!!
Best wishes
xxx


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Im so sorry too Nicole-it is a horrible hurt.

After our bfn last year we rang the hospital to tell them and arranged an appointment with our consultant.  In our case she could not give any explanation of why our cycle failed and unfortunately this can be the norm. 

She also said that they would not change anything about our treatment for our 2nd attempt. Hubby and I found this hard to accept as we just wanted to do something to make it just a little bit different but as our consultant explained we had got to ET stage with 2 good embryos, which was the aim.

We then had an appointment with a counsellor at the hospital who reassured us that although the treatment would not change, it would be different next time and it was all the way through, apart from 2 embryos being replaced again.  

It can be so hard as it is human nature to want to know why it didn't work so you can try and fix it but I feel its down to mother nature once they pop those little embryos back inside.

Take care


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

hello ladies

Its a BFN for me also. not supposed to test until Friday, but started to bleed slightly on Tuesday and then   appeared with a vengance yesterday.
was unable to post yesterday as was too upset     
spent the day crying and wondering why, feel much better today as I've realized you just have to try to carry on as normal! 

Got an appointment with the clinic next Monday and when i spoke to the fertility nurse yesterday she said we could start treatment straight away, so we have got something to focus our minds on 

Lots of   and  to everyone else with BFN's and good luck to everyone on the 

I'm going to have a long soak in a hot bath, a take away and a bottle (or 2) of wine!!
hope to be back on this thread soon
love Leanne xx


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Leanne - really sorry   !
I completely know how it feels first time round! I promise once you get into round two you'll be in the 2ww wait again before you know it  - with renewed hope!
Also the hospital will know more about you!
so good luck for then!!!
Best wishes
xxx


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi

Is it possible for me to be added to the list, my test day is 03/03.

We really need a lot of positive vibes sent to this site to prevent anymore BFN's.

I feel a lot better when I block everything out of my mind and pretend that it is any other day of the week, too much thinking will drive us insane!!!

Good luck to all of us excellent would be mums

mariposa
xx


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 17, 2004)

Hiya!

I'm so sorry to hear your news Leanne . I wish there was something I could say...

 

Take care of yourself!
Love 
Lindsay
x


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Leanne 

  
Sorry to hear your news ..best of luck with hospital appointment...hope you get some answers and a plan for the future
xxxxx  

Mariposa - good luck with 2WW    ..thinking of you x


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Thank you so so much for your support and encouragement...it was much needed. I started to put myself in a positive frame of mind this morning and worked myself up to call the clinic. The nurse was supportive and told me i needed to call the outpatients to set up an appointment to see the consultant. I asked the nurse for the results of all my tests and she said she cannot give them to me. I need to get them from the consultant.
The operator at outpatients said he had no appointments for at least 3 weeks, told me then to call the consultants private secretary. My husband called the secretary who stated that he had just got back from holiday and he is booked up for the next 3 weeks. She said she will call me back. She hasn't called back so i guess i am stuck now.

We are going to ask for all out notes and xrays and go elsewhere. 

So now i need to be positive and remember that the angels told my babies that the time wasn't right.

Once again thank you, i will be a regular on the sight now as you are all great. Good luck to all those testing over the weekend.


xx with love Nicole


----------



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Nicole - sorry to hear your sad news. I have also tested negative this morning. Really hard to accept as we have remained so positive throughout this 2nd attempt.

The cruel thing is, the progesterone injections kept my period at bay, which gave me so much hope as I came on before my testing last time.

I feel numb at the moment.... I really feel that enough is enough this time, I'm nearly 41 and I don't think that you realise until you reach the end of an attempt how much it takes out of you, physically, mentally and emotionally.

My heart goes out to all of you who have BFN's recently, where we all get the strength to go on amazes me, but we do and we should all be proud of ourselves and DH/DP/s for having the courage to go through it all.

Sorry if that sounds a bit soppy, guess it's been a bit of an emotional day all round.

Love to all of you and good luck for those of you who are still waiting to test.

** Lizzie, can you add me to your BFN list. Thank you

Caz


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Leanne & Caz

Sorry to hear your news...
I have said a 2 little prayers, the first is for all those with negatives results so we can remain positive and the second for all the others waiting to test. 

Thinking of you all

xxNicole


----------



## dreamofbaby (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi girls!

Well, I too got a BFN this morning!  It was only a HPT and still no AF, so I am still holding onto a thread of hope!!!

I'm not too sure how I feel right now!  A little aggitated, been asking God why all morning!  Anyway, such is life I guess.  

There really have been alot of BFN lately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, going for blood test tomorrw at the hospital, so will keep you all posted!

Take care
Trace


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Trace!

Sorry to your result   , hope the bloods tomorrow might turn it around. 

Know how U feel...I have been down that road so many times....Hope the list will turn out positive for people in the future. 

Take care of U and DH... U need eachother more than ever. Talk to U soon. Keep me posted. 

Thinking of U!!!!

/SwedenSam


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Trace
I won't give up on you yet..... i don't want to give you false hope but look at Taff...

I    that the result will turn around!!!

Good luck 4 Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Trace, it is such an awful feeling, i am so sorry. Don't give up yet, you still have the test tommorow. 
I wassss really routing for you, things could still change.

Thining of you

with lots and lots of love
Nicole


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

I was trying to get on here yesterday, but internet through my mobile just didn't want to connect.

Anyway, thanks to you all for your sympathy, hope and friendship, I deeply appreciate it.  We went for the blood test yesterday, and I was pretty sure it was all over as I had bad period pains in the morning and even put a tampon in, as I felt it was due any moment.  Went to the blood test, but didn't want to collect the results.  I just didn't want to face the receptionist giving me bad news again, I figured I already knew what the result would be anyway, so my DH did the honours of collecting the results.  Next thing, he was standing outside with his thumbs in the air, smiling like a Cheshire cat, it was positive!  

We are both still in shock!  I called my doc with the results and he said that this is still a transitional phase but I am pregnant.  I am to go back to the lab Saturday for another HCG test, to check the levels are rising and behaving themselves.  DH and I wondered whether to tell family and friends, but we decided that we have waited so long to get this far, so long just to see this result, so long to be able to say the words "we are pregnant", that we just couldn't keep it to ourselves, we now have hope!

Gosh, the latter part of this month hasn't been kind, has it? It's just so unfair so many BFN's.  We all deserve our dreams to come true and I am sure we will see an upturn in BFP's soon.

DMK, I am praying you have good news today.  

Trace, have already posted to you.  I hope things turn around for you today  

Toni, Juliet, Pennycat and Deborah, thanks so much for your sympathies and kind words, they helped me a lot!

Nicole, I am so sorry to read of your BFN.  You have been so supportive to everyone on this 2WW, it is just so unfair.  I love your note about the angels, I am sure the time will be right soon, and when your babies do come, they will be lucky to have a wonderful mum like you!!!

Leanne, hope you are feeling ok sweetie, it's so damn hard isn't it?  You sound strong, positive and focused on your next treatment and it is great news that you can start straight away again.  Hugs to you and your DH, hope you are back in the 2WW quick as a flash!

Hi Mariposa, welcome to the 2WW.  Good luck and hope the days pass swiftly for you!

Booboo/Caz, you are right, it does take so much out of you each time doesn't it?  Take some time out for yourself and your significant other, and hope you feel better soon.

I'm blubbing again!  Girls, I am with you all 100% and am sending you all extra special positive vibes for some BFP's.  God knows that you are all courageous and dedicated to your goals, I am sure all our dreams will come true!

Lizzie, I am a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!  And am hoping to stay that way!!!

Luv to all
Taff
x


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Taff

I have just read your post and started to cry I am so happy for you, congratulations. You have given hope for all of us.


----------



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I just want to say how sorry I am to everyone who's had a bfn recently, I know how cruel and heartbreaking it is and I'm thinking about you.  

Trace, hang on in there until tomorrow if af hasn't shown up yet you just never know, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you loads of   thoughts.

Taff, I've never posted to you before but your news is just fantastic, congratulations!  It just goes to show you never know what's around the corner.  

Because there hasn't been much good news recently I feel a bit guilty about this bit but here goes, I got a BFP this morning.  We're both over the moon and part of me can't believe it's true.  I'd really convinced myself that this was something which just wasn't meant to be for us.  I hope and pray that this is the start of a long line of positive results and I'm wishing everyone on the 2ww loads and loads of luck.

Take care
Love Hannah x


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

hi hannah - i have never posted to you either.... but that's great news   .... two BFP's today - its all very inspiring! Hope this rubs off on all of the others waiting!!
Best of luck
xxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hannah and Taff - congratulations girls.  Glad some positivity has come to this board now.

Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Kate xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Taff ~ Congratulations.....i knew there was a reason i didn't put you on the list before. Fab news 

Hannah ~ no guilt hun, it's great news.....those BFP's are hope and encouragement to all. Many Congrats to you too 

Take care all.....love and luck to those testing soon,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations to you both !!!

Wonderful news !!!!

I hope this is the start to a long run of BFP's to make up for all those BFN's !!!


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello people!

I had ET this morning and will test on 8 March. Is this the thread for me, or is everyone testing in February? I need to join a thread for the 2WW! Otherwise I'll go mad!

love to all

zuzzy


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Taff

CONGRATULATIONS!!!     

I am so pleased for you and your DH, after all you've been through you really deserve it. sending you lots of  for a happy and healthy pregnancy!
If you do develop a craving for welsh cakes from swansea market let me know, i am sure we can arrange something!! 

also congratulations to Hannah  

Thank you all for you kind messages,it means a lot to us both
Catch up with you all soon
love Leanne xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Zuzzy ~ welcome to the 2WW.....you're fine to post here and i'll add you to the list (it's on page 1 of this thread)

Loads of luck and babydust to you, Lizzy xxx


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Taff wonderful news after your disappointment, you must be so happy.

Hannah good news too, well done 

Congratulations to you both.

Unfortunately I didn't make it to testing today, as my AF arrived yesterday afternoon, I thought it was but had taken hope from girls with BFP who said they felt that way too.

We are very disappointed, to be honest I am just feeling numb, empty and exhausted at the moment, I can't believe the last couple of months of treatment and wiating and hoping is suddenly over with nothing to show for it.  It will take time, this is my second ICSI, so I know what to expect but funnily no matter how much you prepare yourself it doesn't make it any easier.

good luck to those still waiting, I think we are both going to take time out from this rollercoaster for a while and try to concentrate on other aspects of our lives and count our blessings that we have each other. 

DMK


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi DMK- we  have never spoken before but im really sad to read your news!!! 

I hope you don't give up on this exhausting journey... but it is a journey and one with an end.... it just take a damn long time to get there sometimes!!  At least there will be an end though.. 

praying all works better on your next try!!!

Best wishes
xxx


----------



## XxMandyxX (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi 

Hope I'm in right place.  Had two lovely embies put back in this morning.  

Zuzzy - Hi ya hon.  Hope you feeling better.

I will be testing on 11th March.

Take care all.

M
xx


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Taff

Congrats - Brilliant news.  I have being reading this thread everyday and hoping things would work out for you.  

I am due to test this Monday 28th but have had brown spotting today and af pains so I'm not very hopeful but trying to stay positive. 

Congrats to Hannah too. It's great to hear some good news.

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww  

Love

Julie


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Evening girls...hope this will be a relaxing weekend for all...
so sorry to those with BFN - DMK so sorry, thinking of you.

Wow - Hannah congratulations, hope you have a very healthy next 9 months.

Trace - My thoughts are with you very hard and I have fingerscrossed for you..take care xxx
Julie - Fingers crossed for you honey..It must b hard...
Mandy and Zuzzy and Mariposa- Hope you rest up over next few days..  

Simone - How are you..been thinking of you..you are such a good person caring for others I just wanted to know how you are

xxxxx


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Pennycat

How are you feeling ?  You are always so good asking after everyone.

Stay positive

Love

Julie

PS Have bottle of cava in fridge at the ready to drown my sorrows.  Even said no to a tiny thimble full of wine in Tesco's last saturday so DP drank mine !!!


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all,

DMK i am sorry to hear your result it is such a downer, take care. Try and stay in touch with everyone.

Hanna congrats to you and all the best for a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Taff please keep us informed

Lots of positives vibes to
Trace for tomorrows blood test...

and all those testing over the weekend good luck to
Toni22
One United
Ju29
Pennycat
AJ

Sending love and positive prayers your way.

Lots of love as it is a stressful time.

with love Nicole


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hannah & Taff - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!   


        

     

So pleased for you!!!

Good luck to everyone else testing - keep those BFPs coming!!

Jess x


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Juile
I'm ok (I think) it's hard to decide how I feel as hour by hour I feel different both emotionally and physically..but that's to be expected.  Have v huge knockers (not as appealing as I would have thought as they hurt!) and have fairly strong af pains on and off but nothing stays for long enough to worry me badly.

I too have refrained from any tipple and bubbles will be placed in fridge sunday pm just incase!  I think I'd have a huge shock if AF arrives before monday morning as for some reason I just have not contimplated that (probably should) !!!

Take care keep in touch and hope you relax over the weekend

Love to all


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Pennycat
Hope all goes according to plan  - please God. I swear i never used to be this religious...  but im literally praying for us all now!!!

im not looking at my symptoms anymore as after reading so much it seems; cyclogest/early pregnancy and AF symptoms are all EXACTLY the same ......

anyway GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
XXX


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Simone

Glad to hear from you and that you seem to be doing ok...I agree about the praying thing!!!!

Take care and keep us posted

xxxx


----------



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

DMK I'm so sorry about your news.  Take care of each other.

Trace, keeping fingers and everything else crossed for you today, thinking of you both.

Loads of luck to all the girls testing over the weekend, thinking of you all.

To everyone else on the 2ww, good luck, I know it feels like the longest 14 days in the entire world but hang in there,  I'm praying you'll all get good news at the end of it.

Thanks you for all your lovely messages, it's especially nice since I haven't been around for very long.  You're all really caring and supportive and I wish for everyone to have their dreams come true, no-one deserves it more.

Take care
Love Hannah x


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I think everyones prayers must have worked for me cos I've had a BFP YEAH!  Tested 7 days after e/t (but they were transfered at 5 days, so technically 12). I had a faint BFP.  Been testing ever since and the lines are getting darker.  I am having strange symptoms though incl spotting @ day 13 (but hope this was implantation bleeding).  I on Gestone so know it can't be AF.  Anyway the tests are still positive and I'm now technically at day 16.  
Good luck to all in 2WW.  I found it really hard XXXXX


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

to oneunited ,,, well done to you

cherryb

PS nice to see some BFP around here after the string of BFN over the last few days.

keep up the good work girls


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congrats Oneunited ~ have a v happy and healthy pg   

Yay  Lizzy xxxx


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy and Cherry.  Good luck for March Cherry.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

hello
sorry to bring the thread down but im 12dp5dt and it was bfn..    - second negative ive had - and i can't take this really - i feel very lost and sad..
i haven't had the blood test yet ... at the moment i just want to lie down and sleep.

Best wishes
xxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

How are you all today??

Thanks for your notes Sacha, Mrs G, nubly, Jess P and LizzyB, I am still in shock, but it is slowly sinking in! 

Hannah, congratulations to you and your DH, I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Simone, how are you holding up sweetie??  You are right when you say about the symptoms being pretty much unrecognizable.  My boobs feel same as before, still getting AF/No,2/windy feelings, the only difference, is that I have seen the positive result, apart from that I don't feel pregnant at all.  I am hoping and praying for you!!! 

Zuzzy and XxMandy, You have found the right place to bed down for the next two weeks, these girls are just great! Best of luck to you both!

Leanne, you are so sweet.  I truly hope with all my heart that it works out for you next time.  Hope you are having a night out tonight with Dh, possibly boogying away at Barons, or is that old news now  Showing my age now!!!

DMK, gosh, I really have no words that can help, but you are in my thoughts and I am sending you big hugs!!! .  I am echoing Simone's note (coz she is very wise), hope you don't give up, maybe third time lucky!!  Thinking of you!

Hi Ju29, Ooh, not long now dearie!  If it is just brown spotting and nothing else, then there is still every chance!  I had discolour on Wednesday morning, but nothing else has turned up.  Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday for you, hope you can put that bottle of cava away for 9 months!!

Pennycat, keeping the faith for you too for Monday. I wish I had your knockers, I might actually upgrade to a "AA" size soon!  Good luck and hope the bubbles will be drunk by your DH only!!!

Nicole, how are you doing sweetheart?  Hope you are taking time out for yourself and DH and having fun before next treatment!  You deserve to go out there and have some fun!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world Jess P, hope this is the one for you!

Oneunited, fantastic news!!!  You had a BFP so early, perhaps it's more than one??  Congratulations to you and your DH, enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!!

CherryB, hope the days leading up to your test date on the 4th pass swiftly.  Good luck to you, hope the string of BFP's is continued!

LizzyB, I also want to thank you!  I keep meaning to do it every time I log on, but get distracted sorry.  I want to thank you for updating the list, keeping the thread tidy, generally looking after us all, and simply just for being there!!!

Has anyone heard from Trace aka dreamofbaby  Sending some positive vibes her way!!!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, you are all in my thoughts!!!

Well, as for me and DH, we went for another blood test this morning, and I am happy to report that our numbers have doubled!  I feel reassured now, I am determined not to worry, DH and I are vowed to  enjoy each moment (although Dh says he can do without the gas emissions (you know what I mean!), but I keep telling him it's all part of the experience!)

Anyway,  all positive vibes that were  sent my way, are now being redirected and distributed back to you girls, tenfold!!  I will keep checking on you, and am here for you!!

Luv to all, 
Taff
x


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Simone sweetie,

I am so sorry to read your news, but please don't give up yet!?

You know that my HPT test 10days post ET on blasts was negative for me, and even though I had a positive blood test on 11 days post ET, if i had tested with a HPT, it probably would have shown as a negative aswell as the HCG number was low. 

Please, please go for a blood test and don't believe anything until you get the result from that.  

I will be thinking of you, but please don't give up just yet and keep taking your cyclogest.

Luv, hugs and best wishes as always,
Taff
x


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh Simone

Really sorry to hear your news   But as Taff says wait until blood test..never give up hope...I imagine it must be so so hard
Thinking of you lots, take it easy
xxxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Could I join you? I had ET on Friday and my test date is 11th March.
Huge hugs to those who have had a BFN 
Congrats to those who got a BFP 
And  to all those yet to test.

Leni x


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Congrats Oneunited...well done great to hear a BFP

Simone wishing that your blood test turns things around for you. Stay positive..lots of love and hugs.

Taff you are so so nice, you were meant to be a special mommy with an extra special baby.

Trace (dreamofbaby) thinking about you today for your blood test. I shall be on line extra early on Monday Morning..with love

My AF has arrived this am. Intense pains in my side and stomach and a killer headache. The only difference to this AF is that it appears to be clotty and very spotty. My clinic do not do a blood test so i would not reccomend Shirley Oaks Clinic.

Have my appointment set for 9th March to see the consultant. On a positive side hubby and I are moving to Florida in a month...he is Floridian. So am looking forward to some rest and starting IVF once again ASAP. I shall be checking the board everyday though. Once i get pregnant you can all come over for a B-B-Q

All those on your 2ww hang in there, thinking of you all.

Sending lots of love and prayers for all those babies waiting in line to give you a BFP.

With love Nicole


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck with the move Nicole - sounds v glamorous & exciting!!

Congratulations Oneunited - that's fantastic news - I think from reading these threads, spotting is not uncommon. My best buddy had ivf & bled throughout the whole pregnancy & had major AF feelings but little girl absolutely perfect!!

Good to see a few more BFPs.  Really sorry for those who didn't get one this time.

I'm not testing til 8th March but going completely mad already! Mind you I usually find 2nd week easier as I usually have definite AF signs.

Good luck everyone!
Jess x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi all
Well was officially allowed to test yesterday but as I was away from hubbie we decided to wait until this morning as clinic's clear blue one step says it has to be the first pee of the day... well needless to say I got home lunchtime yesterday and  knew I had an old tesco's own brand test from years old although it was in date and it said you could test anytime of the day. So I tested and it was negative.. hubbie came home and we wept but said we ought to do proper test the correct way in the morning. So I waited and at 7.30am was bursting (tmi) in more ways than one.. but resided myself to the fact it would be negative but it wasn't two clear blue lines - positive     .. I am very suspicious    but DH says it wouldn't be two lines if it was negative... I am too worried to feel excited especially as my boobs seem to hurt way less than they did!     I am so hoping it is right
Good luck to anyone else testing soon and for those still trudging through the 2ww I emphathise ... how bloody long does 2weeks feel!!! 
Claire L
P.s DH says we are not shopping at tescos anymore sainsbury's is the way ahead!!


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Claire,

congratulations to your BFP

Love Lisa


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya Girls,
I think it's a bfn for me.  
I had egg collection on the 14/2 and embryo transfer on the 16/2.
I done a test this morning an it was negative   .
It tests from 20ui of hcg, it reads for ten days after conseption, which would have been the 24th for me.
Kia.x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi Kia
I thought your test date was 4/3 you may have just tested too early... keep hoping you never know


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Kia, I agree with claire - I've posted on the Jan/Feb board for you.

Ali


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Congrats to all the bfp's but I didn't get as far as testing because dreaded af      arrived yesterday morning.

I had a good cry and dp has spoiled me all weekend.  It was our first attempt and we do have 7 embies frozen so I've stopped feeling sorry for myself and being positive.

One thing that is really strange and I will ask the hospital when I ring them tomorrow is that I haven't had any pain.  I have endo and I can't remember the last time I had a pain free af and I'm talking probably over 10 - 15 years.

Anyone have any idea why this is ?

Good luck to everyone testing soon.

Love 

Julie
x


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dear Ju29

I am so sorry for your news. I had the dreaded af turn up on Fri night and has got steadily heavier as the weekend has gone on (sorry!). I cant comment on a pain-free af as this one is being particularly spiteful this time! 

Friends have been so kind trying to say that perhaps its just one and not two that I have lost but I know that would be a miracle!

Will still have to test tomorrow and call the hospital.  We feel deflated and a bit numb but we did know are chances werent so good this time.  When    arrives its still a kick in the teeth.

Im so pleased to see some positives at last and good luck to all those waiting to test.

We have got one more shot at this and will start again probably in May/June.

Lots of love to you all


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,

It was a   for me I'm sorry to say.

Had gynae appointment on 23rd where I was told the clomid is failing to make me ovulate, I am now being referred to different gynae who deals with and I quote "women who are a BIGGER PROBLEM!".

Congratulations to all our  s this month and   for all us near misses.

clairabeth xx


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Toni22 - Know exactly how you feel.  I am still going to test tomorrow but like you I know it would be a miracle.

Clairabeth  sorry to hear your news but hopefully your appt will be the start of something positive.

Pennycat - how are you ?

Simone - when is your blood test ? everything crossed for you

Oneunited - it was lovely to chat the other night.  Hope your kebab was nice.  Are you feeling ok?  Hope everything goes really smoothly with your pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone      

Love

Julie
x


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to send my wishes to all of you with BFN's, I hope you're getting a lot of love!!!
Kia - you tested too early, nothing is definite unless you start your AF or if you have a blood test, but hey, I keep testing too cos Ive got loads of preggie tests from the hospital where I work. Its too tempting, but gutting when its negative.

I had a real scare yesterday,I was at my church when I went to the toilet,  it was day 9 dpt, and I got a tiny drop of blood (covered in mucus-Sorry for graphic).  I ran out crying/howling, and all these people were horrified. Drama Queen!! But I honestly thought I was AF starting.  Today, I have had nothing, so Im praying that AF doesnt turn up tomorrow.

I have been praying about 5 times a day.....for me and you guys!!

Sometimes praying is good

Good luck everyone

Mariposa
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening all

Feeling rather apprehensive, had a small amount of bleeding this afternoon - old and dark and only a tiny bit so far (sorry tmi) so hoping it isn't 

Don't want to tell dh just yet as he is really stressed at the moment - his company are making him redundant, then telling him he's guarenteed a new position, then telling him he's not - really unprofessional and stressful. Will wait and see if the spotting turns into anything more. Also, my dad has just arrived for the night - not the best topic of conversation with your dad! 

I am due back a work tomorrow and have a job interview for a promotion on thurs, day after testing! Can't even begin to think about that yet 

Sorry it's a real me post at the moment - just feeling really down and miserable about everything right now.

Hope everyone else is feeling better

Ali


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Mind if I join you?

I had e/t on 24th and my test date is 14/3 although i'm not sure why I am to wait 2 1/2 weeks to do it and I probably won't be able to!!

Congratulations all you happy people with a bfp  

Very sorry to you folks getting a bfn 

How hard is this!  I can't sleep with out having nightmares or just plain can't sleep, & I   my pit.

I had no idea the symptoms for a/f, cyclogest & bfp are all the same  , It's a cruel prank i suspect  .  I'm definately not used to this constipation (sorry) being a veggie.  Is this normal?

This is our 1st attempt at icsi and there were sadly no embies suitable to freeze so iff these 2 sweeties don't come through we'll have to wait at least a year to go through it again, as I need to qualify, get a job then start earning some lovely dosh.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow, I hope to get to know you all soon
Love & hugs 
Andrea xxxxx


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know that it was a   this morning as expected.  Hope your news is better Julie.

Pennycat are you testing today too? My thoughts are with you.

Will ring hospital this morning to tell them and get an appointment with our consultant.

Will hopefully have our third and final attempt in May - dont think we can do any more after that emotionally and financially.

Good luck to you all 

Toni x x x x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Kia -   too early hun - please try not to worry just yet.

Claire - Hun, I'm just so excited to read your news. WOW!!    

Mariposa and Ali - VERY EXCITING - possible implantation bleeds do you think?

Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi there can I join you....   I have been reading various posts on the site over the past few days day, I find this site very useful.  I have been here before as have a 4 ET's before, this is now my 5th go, the last time I was on the 2WW was back in July 2004.

I had ET on 22 Feb, after having IVF, ICSI & PGS for this cycle.  I had 7 eggs collected, only 3 fertilised, 1 didn't survive however other 2 grew and had good grades.  I didn't have transfer until 5 days after EC as had biopsy's performed on surviving embrys (PGS - genetic/chromosones testing).  I have had every test possible over past 2.5 yours, numerous bloods to rule out killer cells, chromosone disorders.  After 3 failed IVF my clinic propose PGS to see if any abnormalities within the eggs/sperm.  All tested ok, & the little solidiers actually survived the testing.  I think now it is just down to sheer chance, we are not sure what else to do if this time we do not succeed.  My test date is 8th March.

Am trying to keep as positive as possible, having the daily cramps, keeping thinking AF is starting any time, I feel as though I have been here too many times before and constantly questioning myself, did this happen the last time, do I feel any different...driving myself insane really.  I have been very emotional/PMTish over the weekend to the point where i am constantly arguing with my partner.  Although I am feeling positive, my feelings are telling me something else.    I have to say out of the all the treatment we endure going through IVF, I can cope with any of it apart from the 2WW, because I know what the outcome could be & and it scares me to death.  I suffer from severe endo but I have been told that this should not stop the embie from implanting, so other than that all tests possible have come back ok.  I try to keep myself healthy, eat the right things, no alcohol, at the moment i won't even go into places that I think may be too smoky.  Really taking it easy, only working limited hours, although have increased this now going into the 2nd week.  Gosh, we worry so much about the slightest thing during the 2ww, that I find it hard to imagine that i could possibly succeed.    

I read somewhere on one of the threads that someone that had ET on day 5 went on to do a test 7 days after as technically this would have been day 12, I am tempted to do that myself as my ET was on day 5 which would mean test tomorrow but not sure if I can go through with it.  At the moment I can still believe I may be pregnant.  Previous ET's had been on day 3.

I just want to say how sorry i am to those of you who have had BFN's and sending you lots of .  

A big   to those wih BFPs.  

I do feel a little bit like doom and gloom today, but i am hoping this is just my hormones.  I keep trying to be happy as don't want the embies to feel they are not wanted, but i find it so difficult to be happy knowing what could be looming ahead.  I keep trying to make myself day dream about what it would be like when i am actually pregnant, then actually having a baby/babies to look after and I feel so estatic, then that little devil enters my head to bring me back down to earth.  

I really hope it works this time as I am not sure if I could go through the 2WW again, all other aspects of it I could but this is something else.  I think this time I have been a lot more emotionally about the whole thing, hey maybe that's a good sign.    

Sorry, bit of a long post, have finished now.  Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, and sending you lots of  

Bye for now
Kitten


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

hi all
just to say that i had a confirmed  . Tears been and gone! and onto the next stage!

to all those BFP's congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you give us all hope - as this does work! and hopefully odds go up on every try??

Pennycat - am hoping you got your BFP - please let us know!

To all those waiting to test GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!! 

I await round three and look forward to meeting the March cyclers..... not sure it im going for another FET or try a fresh... we'll see!!

More wine please!!! 

Best wishes
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Well it's BFN for us - absolutely devastated - I felt so positive this time.

Rang the clinic and they are already booked up to June which feels a lifetime away.

I went back to work today and had to deal with calls about pregnant teenagers and suicidal mother's - only one colleague know's what's going on and I am a one person team, so can't delegate.

Poor dh is finding out more about his redundancy today, so haven't told him about BFN yet (his company are being really nasty so that's another stress)

Feel's like things can't get much worse right now....   

Ali


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Ali,

So sorry you're having an awful time of it. Can't do anything to help, but I know how you feel - I was made redundant with a lot of nasty stuff at the time around my first tx cycle. Was truly an awful time, but I have to say, it was a really positive change for me workwise. I bet your DH is resourceful and once he starts thinking about other possibilities, things will work out. Hang on in there. Back in October, I couldn't imagine a less stressed time, but things do work out eventually.

Thinking of you both, 
Abby


----------



## XxMandyxX (Aug 27, 2004)

Good evening all.

I'm just posting quickly as I'm due out soon.  I'm soooo sorry to hear about the     .

Congrats to all with  

I've still got 12 days to go and feeling very touchy.  What am I gonna be like next week!!!!!!

Leni - we have the same test date.   

Zuzzy - How are you honey.  Worried about you.

All my love to all

M
xxx


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow - Hi to all

Gosh I did not know so much actvity on this board and now have so much to say to all....got to catch up!!!

Andrea, Kitten, Mandy, Mariposa, Leni, Jess and Kia - hi and good luck with 2 ww  

Kia - may have tested too early hoping all goes well

Juile, Toni22, Ali and Clariabeth so sorry for your BFN's

Claire - max congrats to you enjoy your lovely jellybeans!

Simone Hi sorry been away not looked at board yesterday or today as yesterday did test and negative for us.  We took some time to cry and now feel ok..went for confirmation today...no surprises there.

I have no intention of doing this again soon as it has really taken its toll on me physically and mentally and I feel that the most important thing is to be relaxed, physically and mentally strong to do it again and so will be recentering my relationship with Dh until we are ready.  I admire all those that can do cycle after cycle but thats just not for me.

I think I need a treatment free few months and so I will sign off for now.

Thank you so so much for all those who have offered me support, I am sorry if it seems selfish not to support others but I am just not strong enough at the moment.

Best of luck to all those who continue their journey..I wish you well!!!

Much thanks and love
xxxx


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I tested 3 days early this morning, 11 dpt and it is positive!!  I called the clinic and they said wait until thursday and do another test.  I hope the result is still the same on thursday.

Sorry to all BFN's, its like a lottery game and there's no explanation.

Although, I have been praying five times a day and Im hoping my positive could be a sign from the heavens.

I have still got AF pains.

Good luck everyone

mariposa
xx


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

HUGS to the BFNs and CONGRATS to the BFPs! (that about sums it up, doesn't it).

Hi Mandy! I'm okay, thanks for asking.

I'm better than right after ET in fact. This is day 4 and I'm still at home, am going back to work Wednesday. Have been taking it reasonably easy, generally half a day of bed/sofa rest and half a day more or less normal life (but nothing strenous). I'm trying to make the embies feel loved...  day 4 is when implantation is supposed to start, isn't it?

If I get a BFN I will have an operation to fix my stenosis (might not work but it shouldn't make my infertility any worse at least!!) - I already have a date - 15 March!!!! As a result I won't be attempting IVF/ICSI for a while. The problem is that unlike most girls on this board I can't just "take a break" - due to my closed cervix periods are unbearably painful and I need to have dilating operations and tubes to keep it open which isn't fun... I miss the days of "normal" period cramps. Oh well. The idea of pregnancy - 9 months w/out periods - sounds brilliant! I hope this makes sense. It probably doesn't. I feel like some freak case. My condition is rather unusual. In fact, if anybody has or has had or heard of cervical stenosis before, please let me know....

well, enough rambling for now

love to all

zuzzy


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

hi mariposa,

just sent u a IM.  sorry it wasn't you who admonished us on the 3rd/4th March thread it was Marigold.  sorry for the confusion.... but well done again.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23562.0.html


----------

